# 46lb Striper Caught in Lake Norris TN



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

AMAZING 46lb striper my Fiance caught in Lake Norris TN when we went there last month! :B

2nd picture is of me with my 20lb striper! :B


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't see pictures.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Me either. I would love to see the giant!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw the picture and man it was a beast. Ezell is the man.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Is this THE BEAST holding The Beast? 

that may be YOU in the background! Hiding from The Beast? LOL!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Is this THE BEAST holding The Beast?
> 
> that may be YOU in the background! Hiding from The Beast? LOL!



Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wh-wh-wh-wh-why did you sh-sh-sh-sh-show me that?!

Mmmm-m-mm-must...not...think...about...giant...ssssstripersss...


----------

